

Ask HN: Can I know who hacked my twitter - mohcin

Hi<p>Just a few hours back, my twitter was hacked putting me in a very embarrassing situation.  I wanted to know if it is possible to zero-in on the hacker through twitter API. Are there any services that let me know what location was my account accessed from, what tweets or DMs were recently deleted and any other similar info.<p>I have also heard that some twitter bug is responsible for logging people into random accounts. How true is that ?<p>many thanks.
======
corin_
Twitter support are generally helpful, I've known people contact them and be
provided with recent IP logins etc.

(Though, if you were hacked, and they logged in not directly to twitter, e.g.
a 3rd party app, Twitter might not have the IP themselves)

